# Moorhead State looking to start Div. 1 Hockey



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It looks like Moorhead is looking seriously at starting a Div. 1 hockey progarm.Looking to get into the WCHA in 4-5 years.Will play their games at the UP Center in Fargo.That would be greqat.I think this area could definitely support Dviv 1 hockey.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

They would be a bottom dweller like they are in football.

NDSU should have made a bid for it. But the UP center does not have enough seats to support it IMO.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

People who think the UP Center cannot support do not follow college hockey.
WCHA arena capacities:
Michigan Tech: 4,200
Mankato: 4,800 
Duluth: 5,233
Others:
Maine: 5,400
Air Force: 2,500
Bemidji State's Field house was 2,500

Not all schools have 10,000 seat arenas, even Boston College is only 7,400. So stop using that as an excuse! NDSU will not get hockey...this is their chance and they are losing out to MSUM. The WCHA guaranteed them acceptance once already and they elected not to pursue it! The WCHA lifted its moratorium because the CHA folded. They will lift it every year or when NDSU thinks they want hockey. The door was open and MSUM wanted to explore the issue. If MSUM gets hockey with a WCHA schedule in the next 2-4 years I will buy season tickets.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

zwohl said:


> People who think the UP Center cannot support do not follow college hockey.
> WCHA arena capacities:
> Michigan Tech: 4,200
> Mankato: 4,800
> ...


Me to......I don't think they will have a problem selling tickets here.The Fargo/Moorhead/West Fargo has more population than almost all the WCHA schools except for Wisc. and Minn.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

zwohl said:


> People who think the UP Center cannot support do not follow college hockey.
> WCHA arena capacities:
> Michigan Tech: 4,200
> Mankato: 4,800
> ...


So your just happy to watch a mediocre team year in and year out huh?How many great players go to those schools? Great players what to go to great programs and play in front of large crowds. Your not going to win any recruiting battles with the upper teams in the WCHA without great facilities.

I never said they wouldn't sell tickets or sell the place out, but with only 5000 seats that's not going to make for a winning program IMO!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

KEN W said:


> It looks like Moorhead is looking seriously at starting a Div. 1 hockey progarm.Looking to get into the WCHA in 4-5 years.Will play their games at the UP Center in Fargo.That would be greqat.I think this area could definitely support Dviv 1 hockey.


IMO MSU Moorhead needs to work on the sports they already have. They rarely recruit from the area in football, their overall facitlities are so so, and they are so locked up by the waste we all know as title 9. Look no further than NDSU, most people are fair weather fans, the football team loses a few and the seats start emptying. I don't buy for a single second that MSUM has the money or the donors to make a hockey program work. Given the economic situation in Minnesota this is interesting to say the least. It would be waste for them to try.

Mankato is a wrestling and hockey school but they have the support of the community, a big recruiting base thanks to the gopher rejects, and they are the only game in town.

Is Moorhead still considering this after the beavers made the frozen four and will no doubt find a conference and not fold the team or was this motivation for MSU to try to start one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't agree TK33.....I knew about this a couple months ago....from sources I've heard that this area has some big time Hockey boosters that are pushing this,that won't contribute to any of the other MSUM programs.So if NDSU won't try it,then they will back MSUM in trying it.

With the much larger poulation base than other WCHA schools.....we need a Div. 1 hockey program here and it sounds like they have the support to do it.They would not be looking at it this seriously if they didn't have the support and money available to do it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

good luck pulling support from UND from our population base, and St Cloud

I could see trying it if Bemidji State folded, do you know if they are still trying to make it work?

How about title 9? I assume they would have to have a women's team as well.

I still have a hard believing the WCHA would just let them in, but I could be wrong. Unless they are bringing in Mhd and Bemidji at the same time.

edit
I just caught the news, 10 millions and a conference before the president signs on. I guess we will see how many big dollar boosters they have.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is a 2 year wait after applications are made.It can be waved.The WCHA is hesitant with admiting Bemidji alone since it would make for scheduling problems with 11 teams.They want 12 which leaves an opening for MSUM.They are already talking about Dean Blaise or possibly Dave Morinville to coach the team.

As for title 9......there would be a women's team also.

My guess is they will decide this summer and hire a coach and possibly start playing in 2010.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It's easy to say you will look at the plan when someone drops it in your lap like the Metro Sports Foundation and UP Center did. It appears MSUM got the chance after NDSU passed on it. It seems they just changed the logo and came knocking on the door. I wish the UP Center would figure out how to pave their parking lot first before trying to start a D1 program. Or maybe finish the other 4 ice sheets they originally were going to have.

There are a few ifs to get through first.

If Bemidji gets into the WCHA (not a guarentee at this point) it may create and opening.

If Bemidji gets into the WCHA and Omaha applies and is accepted the WCHA will have 12 teams and no need for a 13th.

I am glad to see they are looking at adding a Men's and Women's team at the same time. That way they won't have to be forced into adding Women's hockey like UND was a few years ago.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What does adding ice sheets and paving the parking lot.....have to do with getting a Div. 1 hockey team there?

I was there on Thurs night to watch the USA beat Norway in the first game of the tournament.Most people rode shuttle buses to get there.Yes the parking lot is muddy.But that will get taken care of.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The parking lots were supposed to be done, you may remember the wet fall we had last year. Not exactly conducive for paving.

It will be interesting to see what the reaction will be from the state of MN. I just don't see how MSUM can make it work financially but time will tell. One thing their president had right is you have to win fast to fund it.

I can't see Blaise doing it though.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> What does adding ice sheets and paving the parking lot.....have to do with getting a Div. 1 hockey team there?
> 
> I was there on Thurs night to watch the USA beat Norway in the first game of the tournament.Most people rode shuttle buses to get there.Yes the parking lot is muddy.But that will get taken care of.


Some people get the point and some people need a really long explanation so here goes.

The prospect of Division I hockey is not being proposed by MSUM. MSUM is looking into a proposal brought to them by the Metro Sports Foundation and UPC center. The proposal was originally presented to NDSU and when they didn't bite, the MSF and UPC Center changed the logo and dropped it off with MSUM. MSUM decided to look into it.

The extra rinks and parking lot were brought in to insinuate that if they could not bring off their original plan of 5 ice rinks and could not afford to pave the parking lot, how are you going to think they can come up with $10,000,000 in funds. Instead they might find $5,000,000 and tell you there's $10,000,000 there. It worked before to tell people they were getting more, start, come up short, and then go looking for someone to bail them out (ie park district and Fargo Schools)

Does that fill in the gaps for you.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

TK33 said:


> The parking lots were supposed to be done, you may remember the wet fall we had last year. Not exactly conducive for paving.


Originally the parking lots were to be paved, then switched to gravel when funds were not available.

UP Center again asks Fargo Park Board for help
...Gravel parking lots for the new hockey arena that were supposed to cost 125,000 will now cost nearly 225,000 the ...The Park Board which acts as UP Center landlord so the center can get tax-exempt status must approve any debt ...The Park Board agreed last fall to have the city assess 125,000 against the arena to build gravel parking lots ...Berning said a wet fall played havoc with parking lot construction. ...Berning said the arena now has about 800 parking spots in a west lot 400 spots in a south lot ...
Thursday, January, 01, 2009 - The Forum - News


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i didn't read all the posts to this thread, but why is msu-moorhead trying to do something like this when they can't even afford to run the football program they already have?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not the one missing the point but you seem to be.So here is a long explanation just for you.MSU WILL NOT SPEND ANY MONEY TO PAVE OR BUILD MORE ICE SHEETS.Seems like I am talking to the chairs like some teaching days.

The UP Center and Park Board do that.....not the University.2 seperate things there.MSUM doesn't need 5 ice rinks to play in the UP Cemter.

As I said above....I have been told by someone involved in this that the same donors WILL NOT support other programs.The money they donate will be for the 2 hockey programs.

And for your information.....both propsals by the MSF were given to BOTH universities not to Moorhead because NDSU turned them down.

Anyway.....we will wait and see.The President said she will wait until she sees the money and WCHA affiliation.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What I'm having a hard time figureing out is this negativism towards MSUM.Why can't we say.....Go for it.If you can muster the money and support......bring on Division 1 hockey to FM.Or are you all such UND fans that you just don't want someone else here have a Div. hockey team.

Or maybe it is......if NDSU can't do it,then we don't want anyone else to either.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Now, you say you're not missing the point, but where are you getting the idea about MSUM paying for paving or more ice rinks. Surely not from me as you can't find that in anything I've put on here.

It's hard to carry on a conversation with someone that either a) misses the point, or b) can't read so they make up what isn't there. Are you sure you weren't talking to the chairs after the students went to sleep in your class?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are right.....it is hard to carry on a written conversation with some who is so one sided they can't see beyond their nose.

This is what I was getting at......"The extra rinks and parking lot were brought in to insinuate that if they could not bring off their original plan of 5 ice rinks and could not afford to pave the parking lot, how are you going to think they can come up with $10,000,000 in funds."

Now who needs the 10,000,000?From what I know about this,....that is the figure that MSUM needs to start a hockey progarm.Has nothing to do with extra rinks or paving.

If you are talking about the MFS or UP needing 10,000,000 then we clearly have a misunderstanding here.But telling me this....." Some people get the point and some people need a really long explanation so here goes," is an attack on me.So if that's what you want fine.How far do you want to take this????

For me it has gone far enough.....but I will always defend myself.Is it a misunderstanding and are we talking about 2 different things???? which means neither of us is wrong.

You are clearly negative about MSUM....I got that.So do you want to let it go??


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm sorry, but you have missed the entire point and you respond to what you think you read, rather than the actual words that are there.

I have no feelings toward MSUM, negative or positive. The negativity is towards MSF and UPC, so you missed that and the entire point I was taking a poke at. The $10,000,000 is what MSUM need to start their plan, this is correct, but it is not MSUM's plan. The plan was broght forward by MSF and UPC together not, I repeat not, by MSUM. The jab was that if UPC could not finish what they had originally planned how will they be able to help MSUM, since NDSU did not bite on their plan. It was said facetiously and meant to be half taken in jest and half a pole at them.

It wasn't being one sided, I was just trying to get you to read the words I wrote in the right order.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I maybe could be wrong but I thought the lots were to be paved last fall. The fact that diesel is down really makes me think this is another MSF trick, I don't know how the costs could have gone up in 6 months when diesel is down. Maybe they had no money left and they are using the site conditions as a copout.

I am with Norm 70, MSUM is only good at Wb-ball and wrestling, why the heck would you try to start a D1 hockey team.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have no 1st person affiliation with the college, just know someone that will be coaching there this fall very well. From his perspective the football program is very underfunded to be at any level of competition.

MSU-Moorehead could be a great program in the NSIC. the very highly desirable location in the F-M area would bring good players there, but when you are being recruited by a low level d2 school why go there when the NAIA schools ND and SD will offer you twice the money...or just a scholarship at all?

My point, even though i have no feeling towards hockey what-so-ever, is why would you bring new athletes on campus when you cannot treat the ones you have with the respect they deserve for choosing your school?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fine.....I really don't want to argue about it.We'll see where it goes.

Norm as to your question about why would anyone go to a D2 lower level program rather than an NAIA shool?Kids want to play at the highest level they can.Which is why there always walk-ons at larger schools.

My daughter is a prime example.She was ND Miss Volleyball in 1996 I believe.She was offered scholarships at almost all the NAIA schools.Plus NDSU and Moorhead looked at her.If ND would have had VB in the fall instead of winter.She would most likely have gone to NDSU.But by the end of ND volleyball season NDSU had given all their money to Mn. kids.

I wanted her to go to Minot so we could see her play more than on weekends.But she said," Dad I want to play D2.If I don't make it,I can alwasys transfer."So she went to Moorhead on a partial scholarship and started all 4 years.Was All conference as a senior when they won the NSIC.

Kids aren't satisfied with going to a lower level if they think they can make it up higher.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

with all due respect ken, that is not always true, meaning the highest level of competion is found in D2. you used your daughter, i know its probably been a long time but that still a heck of an accomplishment to start all 4 yrs, not many people are that lucky to be that talented. in my case, I was not the caliber of football player NDSU was looking for, but und, moorehead, mary, concordia, northern, jamestown, dickinson and a couple other schools gave me a call every night for months.

my decision came down to jamestown, concordia, and msu. I chose jamestown, obviously not just based on the level of competion, but i thought i was a heck of a school, and they offered me the best money. this was back in 1998. I ended up being a 3 yr starter and also DAC 1st team all conference and HM all american my last yr there(sorry dont get a chance to puff out my chest much anymore about that, you will have to excuse my gloating :wink: )
I thought the NSIC was about par with the level on competion in the NDCAC(later the DAC-10). This was felt by most coaches and AD in both conferences also, which was the reason many games were scheduled between the 2 conferences(although we did not play any NSIC teams at the varsity level). I had several friends that played at moorehead and were lucky to get have the stuff we did. this includes a good weighroom, excellent local coverage and following through the newspaper and fans, and also the caliber of coaches we recieved.

Anyway VB and football are very different in how they approach their scheduling, but at jamestown i felt i was getting the same level of competion at the NAIA level in the DAC as i would have been in the NSIC.

I will agree that with the ability to be able to schedule SU in D2 competion your daughter was right about her level in VB.

My whole point is just put some fricken money in the football program so the kids can have a better expierence and give the coaches a least a little of what they need. :beer: the cash is there to give scholarships as shown by their gbb and vb programs. give you football program the opportunity to succeed.

done with my random thoughts today...my brain hurts


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry about the spelling mistakes in the last post, but i am to lazy to go back and proof read today.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I do agree with you about putting money into their programs.My daughter married an MSU linebacker from Page.He now works for UP and is hosting VIP's at the international tournament every night.He was a pretty good player for Moorhead.He now also is a football coach at Shanley.

Both of them lament the problems MSU has with scholarship money for their sports programs.They both feel that a move to D1 hockey can only benefit all the sports progrms at MSU.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The Beavers and Nebraska Omaha are in.

Ken-
any news on MSUM's program with Blaise leaving town?


----------

